# Can a 97 ga16de work in a 93 sentra



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a 93 sentra and just bought a ga16de out of a 97 sentra
Do you think it will work out....?? It's the same exact motor In the 93...
I'm worried I wasted money... What do y'all think.... 
Thanks for the help... Gosh I hope it will work.. One person has told me it would fit...??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

It's not the "same exact" motor. For one thing, the obvious thing, '93 is OBD-I (or whatever Nissan really calls the pre-OBD2 ECU), '97 is OBD2 compliant. I'm fairly sure the block itself (without accessories) will swap out. The intake and the head are different.
I guess not a lot else matters...


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG so it will not work at all....?? OMG...
So I just wasted 300 dollars...i think I'm going to have a bitch fit


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn I pray it works... It's in the shop now... Motor and car


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Honestly... U think it will work... Cause I'm like super worried rite now...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Uhhh...Nope...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

97 Sentra GA16DE:
Engine Assembly 10102-F4302 
Short Block 10103-F4302 

93 Sentra GA16DE:
Engine Assembly 10102-89Y50 
Short Block 10103-0M7H0 

Apparantly something's differant...


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The engines are slightly different, nobody really agrees on how much the same they are. Some parts are interchangeable, some are not. Absolute worst case, you will need all the OBD2 sensors and ECU from a B14 (95-99) Sentra. Maybe some intake or exhaust tubing also, maybe some mild fabrication as well. It should hookup properly to your old tranny.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

it will work.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

I found out that it will work.... were taking the intake manifold, exhaust manifold... distributer, and a couple other thing off of my old GA16DE (91-94) and putting it on the new GA16DE (95-99).the block is the same so it went on with no problems.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you have an update on this?
Is the swap finished?
Does the engine start and run properly?
This would be a great alternative for anybody who blows their B13 GA16DE and doesn't want to swap for an SR20DE/T.


----------



## speedyb13 (Jan 30, 2011)

SE_RBOY said:


> I found out that it will work.... were taking the intake manifold, exhaust manifold... distributer, and a couple other thing off of my old GA16DE (91-94) and putting it on the new GA16DE (95-99).the block is the same so it went on with no problems.


I have a GA16DE in my 92. Do you think that your old engine(93) is the same as mine? I really like the swap idea you have. Is that engine a 5 speed?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

GA16DE engines from 91-94 are the same as eachother, they're called B13.
GA16DE engines from 95-99 are the same as eachother, they're called B14.
B13 and B14 engines are very similar with minor differences, but apparently the entire engines are interchangeable as long as you keep all the sensors your ECU is used to dealing with.
But if you're thinking about a swap, the SR20DE or SR20DET engines are way more fun.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah we are keeping everything ECU and all.... i know the SR20DE is crazy motor.....lol so many people have b13's on my block.. all ga16de except for 1 old lady has a SR20de


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

btw the 77 ga16de has already been dropped in the b13 just hookin up wiring, lines, etc..... exhaust... transfered the intake manifold, exhust etc....its goin to work.... I happy now lol


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

SE_RBOY said:


> so many people have b13's on my block.. all ga16de except for 1 old lady has a SR20de


BUY IT FROM HER!!! A gently driven SR20DE is impossible to find!


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

SE_RBOY said:


> btw the 77 ga16de has already been dropped in the b13 just hookin up wiring, lines, etc..... exhaust... transfered the intake manifold, exhust etc....its goin to work.... I happy now lol


Awesome!
Post back after you fire it up!


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

So as of 2/1/11 my 93 sentra is back on the road.... The 97 ga16de swap does work.... I dint even need the ECU Out of the 97 sentra.... It runs fine.... So to those who dint know on here. Hahah y'all was wrong.. It has been done... But with parts off of the 93 ga16de motor.... For more detail just message me.... Thanks fOr everything y'all. I really appreciate it


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome, man!


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Good to know. Now just enjoy your car lol.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Im going to post pictures....of the car and engine.... a video also. I will enjoy my car....lol i jsut want to break the engine in first... lol im crazy happy i got my pride and joy back.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

THE video of my b13


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah the it will fit with no problems the engines are the same. Nissan dint change the motor untill 1995


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

I would Use really crappy oil, IE Pennzoil for about 500 miles then switch to something better IE Castrol, Valvoline. The parrafin in the pennzoil is great for break ins just dont use it after that. Now time to start modifying haha, start with a jwt pop charger and a header any header is better than that awful log they an exhaust manifold. lol


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

i know rite....lol Im going to get my cold air intake first... then headers all the way back to a new aftermarket exhaust.. Then i will have to save back up lol


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

SE_RBOY said:


> i know rite....lol Im going to get my cold air intake first... then headers all the way back to a new aftermarket exhaust.. Then i will have to save back up lol


Do yourself a favor and get a apexi ws2 muffler, it's expensive but you will thank me later. Cops never even look my direction nice deep tone as well no rice lol.


----------



## vududoc (Jan 31, 2013)

interested in what vin and version your sentra is for this swap. all the manifold gaskets are the same from 91-94 that i find making it hard to match holes. - hate to revive a dead post but im currently in this pickle with both motors on ground to reference.


----------

